# Almond Butter and Coconut Milk



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello Soapers:

I cut these pictures from video, so the pictures are low quality.  I thought you might be more interested in the ingredients than the photos--the photos are just props.

I used Tatyana Hill's book (Handmade Soap) for the supplements and essential oils in this soap with a few substitutions. 

They are: 

Almond Butter (the nut butter you consume, i.e., like peanut butter)
Coconut Milk (her recipe called for powdered Goat's Milk)
Juniper e.o. (her recipe called for Cedar)
Lavender e.o.
Petitgrain e.o.
Sweet Orange e.o.

I used a little scrap soap to form embeds. I used bubble wrap also.

I used my own preferred CP soap recipe rather than her Basic soap recipe.

I love the subtle scent of almonds in this soap.  The texture of almond butter is infused throughout the bar.  This is my favourite scent so far.

Thank you for visiting.














Warm regards,

April


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 11, 2010)

Beautiful soap, April.

The embeds and the bubble wrap texture add a nice touch.


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna:

Thank you so much MagiaDellaLuna.  


I intend to try more embeds in the future.

Warmest regards,

April


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 11, 2010)

I had no idea you could use almond butter in soap!  I bet they smell great.  Love the shoe they're in too.


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Orangetree:

Thank you for your comments.

I thought it was a bit different, hence the reason I posted.  

One caution on making this recipe. When I un-molded it, the soap's surface was a bit oily, so I wiped the excess off with paper towel and the remainder re-absorbed into the bar quickly afterwards. Almond Butter has a bit of oil in it (under the lid), in the same way that peanut butter has oil.  I am not sure the author accounted for this or perhaps there are manufacturing differences in how Almond Butter is made.

The scent is amazing.  It is one of my favourite scents so far. 

Best regards,

April


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 12, 2010)

April they look lovely and I can only imagine how devine they must smell


----------



## April (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lyn:

Thank you so much.  I keep running up to these and sniffing them.

Have a fabulous day.

Regards,

April


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 21, 2010)

Those are BUEATIFUL! i love the color


----------



## April (Mar 21, 2010)

Fweda:

Thank you so much.  These turned out to be really creamy bars.

Have a great day.

Regards,

April


----------

